# Mercanti Fiorentini??????



## mascarorj (May 19, 2009)

I was just browsing around. I went to the DSW website and saw Mercanti Fiorentini on their site. A few Italian Made, good Looking and decently priced shoes came to my attention. Does any one have any experience with this shoe maker?


----------



## MRMstl (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump...anyone?


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The pair I owned were wholecuts purchased at DSW in Union Sq. NYC and were box calf, very nice design and hand burnished. The finishing wasn't top notch but what can one expect for sub $150 shoes. The leather was soft and supple, soles were either glued or Blake stitched. The box was sturdy.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

I saw these for sale at DSW - they looked cheaply made, they are probably on par with Bostonian shoes. 

For this kind of money ($150 or a bit more) I'd rather get Allen Edmonds on sale.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Avers said:


> I saw these for sale at DSW - they looked cheaply made, they are probably on par with Bostonian shoes.
> 
> For this kind of money ($150 or a bit more) I'd rather get Allen Edmonds on sale.


Yup. There's a DSW near Nordstrom Rack in Westbury, and I've seen that brand. Compared to what one can find at the Rack, decidedly inferior.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2020)

mascarorj said:


> I was just browsing around. I went to the DSW website and saw Mercanti Fiorentini on their site. A few Italian Made, good Looking and decently priced shoes came to my attention. Does any one have any experience with this shoe maker?


I have several pairs and the finish is very nice the styling for the most part is Italian ,although not a Goodyear welt they are comfortable but cut a little bit big. A good deal for the most part for a mid priced stylish shoe.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Guest-847963 said:


> I have several pairs and the finish is very nice the styling for the most part is Italian ,although not a Goodyear welt they are comfortable but cut a little bit big. A good deal for the most part for a mid priced stylish shoe.


By this forum's standards, low priced.


----------

